# Job crucial for helping expats settle in Canada, report suggests



## Jeff_Parker

Just a quick comment from this one guy's perspective. 

Here is my situation: I'm an expat here in Canada. Landed here about 5 months ago. No job. Got a wife and 2 kids. We're happy. 

How do we do it? WIfe is our bread-winner, my sugar-mama. She's Canadian. We're not. 

But speaking seriously, we did move here from Europe without a prearranged job. I would not recommend it, but we ended up fine. 

I guess according to this article, we're in the minority. And that makes sense because we seem unconventional but lucky on many points (but we don't believe in luck). 

-Jeff


----------

